# gun solvent



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

Will the hoppes no. 9 solvent hurt my poly on my sigma 9mm?


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

It shouldn't. I use Hoppes #9 exclusively and have had no problems on my SW99. It stinks though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Can't speak for the Sigma, but it's never harmed my Glocks. Of course, I only use it twice a year on my Glocks. :mrgreen:

The stuff does reek, though, so I do my cleaning outside.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The only thing I know will hurt a poly gun is chlorine. You get it in some carb/brake cleaners. Hoppes will not hurt your pistol.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No it won't do anything. Try G96, it smells much better 

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Simple Green or other dish soaps will not hurt it and do a bang up job of cleaning.

The Hoppes hasn't hurt my M&P's

:smt1099


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Hope it didn't hurt that beretta before I gave it back because that's what I used. :mrgreen: Yeah the wife wasn't none too happy about the smell.


----------

